# Star Wars: Ep. VII - The Force Awakens



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't believe this isn't a thread yet. I know there's nerds on this site I mean, come on! Heh.

Other than the famous characters/cast returning, I'm excited for the new cast.









Oscar Isaacs as Poe, Daisy Ridley as Rey, and John Boyega as Finn.










Adam Driver as Kylo Ren. One of the Knights of Ren. Kind of a Dark Side Roundtable cult, I'm assuming. Which I think will be an interesting inclusion, being that other than westerns being an influence on Star Wars, samurai flicks were. So having samurai themes and medieval knight like themes clashing could be a cool dynamic.

I think this could be an all-around great direction for the universe and the films.

In case you've been under a rock...




 New trailer is supposedly coming out soon. Can't wait to see what it'll reveal to this cloaked plot.

So, where's the Star Wars fans at? Excited or reserved for the 7th installment? Thoughts? (Awaits non-Star Wars fans to come in and say, "Star Wars sucks!" Not adding anything to the convo. Lol.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldn't call myself a nerd but I love Star Wars. Very excited for the 7th movie.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

This is the first movie ive ever been hyped for. If it disregards the Prequels though then I will disregard it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a nerd but I love Star Wars. Very excited for the 7th movie.


That's cool. Lots of people are movie lovers in general. Which you could argue is a nerdy thing, though.

I hope to see it before Christmas. It'd be a great, early present.



RandomDood said:


> This is the first movie ive ever been hyped for. If it disregards the Prequels though then I will disregard it.


They're not. Though they may be pretty low-key about specifics of Episodes I-III. Wouldn't surprise me. But why would you disregard them? Prequel trilogy was pretty rough around the edges. Also, while vague about plot and the event therein, it seems to me it'll be heavy on the riffs of Episode IV-VI.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty excited for this, returning cast from the originals, cool story, the fact they are using props and not doing everything in CGI, it all adds up towards a masterpiece, I hope.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah I'm pretty excited for this, returning cast from the originals, cool story, the fact they are using props and not doing everything in CGI, it all adds up towards a masterpiece, I hope.


Exactly. Actual sets and props, as well as prosthetics and makeup for creature making. No cold CGI, like with the prequels. It's positively adding up in the best way.

Simon Pegg has a bit part. Like an alien extra. Which makes me additionally hopeful because he really didn't like the prequels and here he wants be a part of this one. It's reassuring.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

*The Force Doesn't sleep*


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm excited for this. I haven't read any star wars books though and I'm not familiar with any of the expanded universe, my star wars knowledge is limited to the movies and KOTOR.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm excited for this. I haven't read any star wars books though and I'm not familiar with any of the expanded universe, my star wars knowledge is limited to the movies and KOTOR.


The expanded universe has been reset, basically. Even Lucas never excepted things, even though the writers and creators of the expanded universe were good at keeping continuity correct. Save most of the video games, that is. But yea, Star Wars: Rebels, the new wave of Marvel comics, and Episode I-VI are the only things considered canon as of now. Sorry if that burst your bubble. It's deflating to a lot of fans.



Hank Scorpio said:


> *The Force Doesn't sleep*


I doubt Thrawn will see the light of day. Not to be a downer.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I love Star Wars, but I'm not excited for this movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's some fun theories.







mentoes said:


> I'm extremely looking forward to this movie. It's a major reason why I wake up in the morning. No excessive CGI, no George Lucas, it has JJ Abrahams who's a huge Star Wars nerd and has every desire to make this movie astounding, and it has Lawrence Kasden at the helm who's responsible for Empire Strikes Back, arguably the greatest Star Wars movie of the bunch. I predict this movie will be the next biggest box office hit of all time.


I saw this video last week and a lot of the comments wonder if this was milestone in The Force Awakens coming to be. Fun to speculate.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> I love Star Wars, but I'm not excited for this movie.


 How come? Abrams?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> How come? Abrams?


I dunno what Abrams is but there's a couple of reasons:

1. Episodes I, II and III were pretty crappy.
2. It's 2015. What are the chances of a good movie coming out, like, ever again...? Pretty slim.
3. Disney...
4. No matter how good it will be, I've experienced very good Star Wars writing in the Knights of the Old Republic video game series, and I really doubt a movie intended for "everyone" audience by *****in Disney is gonna get anywhere close to that. I bet the dialogues are gonna be like "You don't know the power of the Dark Side!!" - "Turn away from it! It will only lead to destruction and ruin!!!11"


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> The expanded universe has been reset, basically. Even Lucas never excepted things, even though the writers and creators of the expanded universe were good at keeping continuity correct. Save most of the video games, that is. But yea, Star Wars: Rebels, the new wave of Marvel comics, and Episode I-VI are the only things considered canon as of now. Sorry if that burst your bubble. It's deflating to a lot of fans.
> 
> I doubt Thrawn will see the light of day. Not to be a downer.


I'm well aware of that. That's why I'm not interested in this movie. That and it's written and directed by the biggest hack hollywood.

And Lucas was aware of the EU. He took a lot of ideas from it for the prequels. He didn't keep up with it fully but he didn't go out of his way to contradict it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mentoes said:


> Kind of mind-blowing to see Abrams and Mark Hamill in the same room like they've met each other for the first time. Interesting theories, although I've read that Kathleen Kennedy approached Abrams about directing Force Awakens and he said no initially. I'd really like to know what went on inside that room that prompted him to say yes. Also that video was really insightful for other reasons.


I had heard that. But he was always a big fan. And you can see Abrams light up when Hamill starts talking about it. But yea, it could still be a snowball effect. His "no" was only reluctance out of fear. He wanted to stay an audience member. So it wasn't disinterest.

And yeah, Favreau's (it's usually Favreau's) dinner for 5 was a great show I missed out on a long time ago. What, 10 years ago? There's some good ones, though. Izzard and Louis CK is a good one, if you like those comedians.



Aribeth said:


> I dunno what Abrams is but there's a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. Episodes I, II and III were pretty crappy.
> 2. It's 2015. What are the chances of a good movie coming out, like, ever again...? Pretty slim.
> ...


You can dismiss Ep.I-III, most likely.
So cynical. There's lots of good movies.
Disney isn't a painfully kiddy campfest like a lot believe. They backed Kill Bill.
But I can understand your reluctance. 6 years and 3 movies that relentlessly disappointed.



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm well aware of that. That's why I'm not interested in this movie. That and it's written and directed by the biggest hack hollywood.
> 
> And Lucas was aware of the EU. He took a lot of ideas from it for the prequels. He didn't keep up with it fully but he didn't go out of his way to contradict it.


I don't think Abrams is a huge hack. Though I will say I fear the movies ending. Because at least half the movies I've seen from him have such bad endings that it makes the movie fall apart.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, Abrams is the worst. He destroyed Star Trek and now he's started on to Star Wars. He probably said no the first time just because he knew he could get more money.



JustThisGuy said:


> You can dismiss Ep.I-III, most likely.


Disney says I-III are canon. Like it or not they're part of the story. But a lot of the people they have writing new movies want to ignore them.
I really hope to see this all blow up in Disney's face. A sci-fi epic isn't a superhero franchise. You can't just pick and choose and rewrite wherever you feel like it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah, Abrams is the worst. He destroyed Star Trek and now he's started on to Star Wars. He probably said no the first time just because he knew he could get more money.
> 
> Disney says I-III are canon. Like it or not they're part of the story.* But a lot of the people they have writing new movies want to ignore them*.
> I really hope to see this all blow up in Disney's face. A sci-fi epic isn't a superhero franchise. You can't just pick and choose and rewrite wherever you feel like it.


That's what I meant. It's not like the prequels story was all that heavy anyway. Heh.

A space-opera_ is_ different. Agreed. And now that you mention it, their approach to formula is reminiscent of the MCU's setup. I'm unsure of Rogue One, but maybe it'll be good. But then I heard about a prequel to Han Solo's character, and I'm just like, "Are you sure?" The curse of the prequels might be strong with Disney. Hah! But maybe they can pull it off. I just know that when I see the Han Solo flick that there's a chance I'll be taken out of it by the younger actor because they won't look like young Ford. I've seen the originals, I know what young Solo looks like. Heh. My immersion might get rattled.

Which brings to the fan theory that's maybe close but a bit off with it's guess. I think Han Solo will die in VIII. So the Han Solo solo film makes sense to come after the episode in which he bites the dust.

I'm excited. I'm reserved about judging one way or the other, but excited.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mentoes said:


> If you're that worried about Abrams destroying Star Wars, just know that he's a huge fan of Star Wars (much bigger than Star Trek) and I'm sure he has a team of dedicated fans to advise him, not to mention Lawrence Kasden. The problem with the prequels was that George Lucas had free reign to do what he wished with every angle and direction of the movies. He was man with a big vision but with a poor foresight to execute it well. I doubt that same mistake will be made again with this movie.


Yea, I used to think Lucas was super great, but I'm thinking his success as a filmmaker was a fluke. The hard work of directors, producers and editors majorly saved him with the original trilogy, let alone the actors, puppeteers and crew. He didn't have that same filter with the prequels. And I think his other, non-Star Wars films were ok at best, but mostly mediocre. Oh, and Spielberg championing Indiana Jones. Save Crystal Skulls.

I'm not being cynical or hateful, just looking at his career objectively. I realize quality is subjective from person to person. I'm just saying that in the grand scheme of movie-making, he's a pretty weak link among directors.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I don't think there's any way it will be good with Abrams involved but even if by some miracle it is it still won't be the story I've been reading for 25 years.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Well I don't think there's any way it will be good with Abrams involved but even if by some miracle it is it still won't be the story I've been reading for 25 years.


You could relegate them to alt-universe/timelines. I know it's tough to take in with them dismissing the expanded universe in a big way, but ironically it seems to be their own expanded universe, as opposed to just the movies.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Also, if you've not seen Attack the Block, watch it for October. Perfect.


























Seems Harrison Ford is back in full swing of his early career. Ridley Scott has him set for a Blade Runner sequel.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

It will be a rubbish movie,of that there can be no doubt but maybe I'll watch it just because it will be an event


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

fonz said:


> It will be a rubbish movie,of that there can be no doubt but maybe I'll watch it just because it will be an event


 I don't think it'll be rubbish. How can you say that? Hasn't come out yet. Also, it may not be better than original trilogy stuff, but as long as its fun and interesting then it'll entertain. Glass half full, man.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I dunno what Abrams is but there's a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. Episodes I, II and III were pretty crappy.
> 2. It's 2015. What are the chances of a good movie coming out, like, ever again...? Pretty slim.
> ...


Yeah, kind of feel the same way. It can be good a film. I'm not sure that it will live up to the hype. I guess I'll have to actually see this movie for it to win me over.

I have mixed feeling about Abrams. He does a lot of things well, but there's always something about his work that bothers me. Idk, when I watch something he has written or directed I always feel like an old man screaming at kids to get off his lawn.

"Get your hipster BS out my movie Abrams!!! And take your bad robot with you!!! [email protected]!! NO, you did NOT just flash lense flares at me!!!"


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> I don't think it'll be rubbish. How can you say that? Hasn't come out yet. Also, it may not be better than original trilogy stuff, but as long as its fun and interesting then it'll entertain. Glass half full, man.


Because it's a big budget blockbuster. Ever since the late 70s/early 80s,directors are not given the free reign they once had over big budget movies. Let's just say - don't expect it to be taking any risks...


----------



## MortimerRush (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm excited, but also depressed. I want to be a cast member xD if only. I'd love nothing more than to use the force, I don't mind being bad at first then switching to the good side. In fact I want it that way.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

MortimerRush said:


> I'm excited, but also depressed. I want to be a cast member xD if only. I'd love nothing more than to use the force, I don't mind being bad at first then switching to the good side. In fact I want it that way.


 I'd love to be like Simon Pegg and just be a random extra in Star Wars Ep. VII. He's like a big yeti alien on some planet. It'd be cool. He and Frost were also zombies in Land of the Dead. I'd love to be a zombie in The Walking Dead or, if Romero makes an more zombie flicks, a zombie in a Romero film.



fonz said:


> Because it's a big budget blockbuster. Ever since the late 70s/early 80s,directors are not given the free reign they once had over big budget movies. Let's just say - don't expect it to be taking any risks...


You have a point. Risk taking goes out the window. BUT... If it wasn't for the studio scrambling to fix Lucas' mistakes on the first film with editing and score, the movie would've been a mess. Give him the man free range and surround him with yes men and yes women, we get the prequels. So I think there's a balance. Actors and Abrams have even mentioned how Disney is letting them do their own thing. I know that's said a lot in interviews to certain franchises, but it seems to hold water. Actual sets, props, animatronics, etc.

I'm thinking it will not be a boring film. Dare I say a really good film. What I'm worried about is all the different directors doing all the different Star Wars films. Rogue One, Han Solo, Episodes VIII and IX. Then again, it worked for the original trilogy. Always different movie makers behind the scenes of those ones.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess I'm gonna watch it expecting nothing good.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

eukz said:


> I guess I'm gonna watch it expecting nothing good.


I'm just expecting an ok Star Wars film. Not great and not terrible. Just ok. If it turns out that it's better than what i'm expecting then I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

super excited for this, i got the star wars fever, bought that new lightsaber. cant wait to see all the designs for aliens and places and find out more about the story and characters


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mentoes said:


> If you're that worried about Abrams destroying Star Wars, just know that he's a huge fan of Star Wars (much bigger than Star Trek) and I'm sure he has a team of dedicated fans to advise him, not to mention Lawrence Kasden.


 Being a big fan doesn't mean that much.



> The problem with the prequels was that George Lucas had free reign to do what he wished with every angle and direction of the movies. He was man with a big vision but with a poor foresight to execute it well.


 I thought he did OK with the prequels but the problem really isn't who is making it. Success is luck. Now an artist might very well be able to create his/her exact vision down to the smallest detail. But when it comes to whether or not most people will actually enjoy it, that's just a gamble. They either win big, break even or fail miserably.

People forget that movies like the original trilogy don't come along every day. There's a reason for that. There's not a magic formula. They tried many times to recreate the magic in Star Trek and they really only succeeded once. (TNG). The rest of it did OK but it quickly became apparent that painting by numbers didn't do the trick. They got lucky with TOS and they got REALLY lucky with TNG. And then it all went to their heads and they started to get too confident and took a lot of BIG risks. Star Trek was never the same after the end of TNG on TV. They had something but they didn't really understand it. The fans thought they did. Everyone thought these guys knew what they were doing. Anyone who's seen Voyager or DS9 knows they tried to take bits and piece of the formula and remake Star Trek as something else and it didn't really fly.

DS9 was a decent show but it was no TNG.

Anyway, at least with the prequels Lucas had some idea what he wanted to do and he wasn't just trying to do a remake. He was (I guess) trying to re-imagine and update Star Wars (which was bound to ruffle some feathers) but it worked better than any of the Star Trek moves after First Contact.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Seems Harrison Ford is back in full swing of his early career. Ridley Scott has him set for a Blade Runner sequel.


 It would (I guess) be interesting if they could actually make something out of Blade Runner I actually like. I never cared for the original at all and I just didn't get the hype.

It usually worries me when they start messing with classic movies that were actually really good but I didn't like Blade Runner.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the new SW movies. I'm hyped that Donnie Yen was cast in Rogue One in what looks like a Zatoichi type of role. I just hope they don't give him the Blade 2 Snowman treatment and he gets to show his talents and what he can do.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> I'm looking forward to the new SW movies. I'm hyped that Donnie Yen was cast in Rogue One in what looks like a Zatoichi type of role. I just hope they don't give him the Blade 2 Snowman treatment and he gets to show his talents and what he can do.


So instead of mute, you want him blind?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Star Wars was done once the first Ewok showed its furry little head....

Blockbusters today are solely about eye candy: CGI, stunts, explosions, and IMAX....

Those trivial thing like characters and a story sit at the back of the bus....

You might possibly get a halfway interesting story, for about half of part 1, of these blockbuster series....

After that it is all crap and explosions....

Star Wars or Black Mass?

I will take Black Mass....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> Blockbusters today are solely about eye candy: CGI, stunts, explosions, and IMAX....
> 
> Those trivial thing like characters and a story sit at the back of the bus....


 Maybe. But often, if you do enough digging you can find some pretty good meat even when there doesn't seem to be any. Take Jurassic Park (The first one) for example. There's a lot of noise and special effects and all that and it all seems pretty brainless but there's some good stuff in there. Spielberg can be more subtle than he's often given credit for.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Jurrasic Park was made 22 years ago, had Spielberg as its director, and was based on a Michael Crichton novel who also wrote the screenplay for the movie....

I would hope that Spielberg/Crichton collaboration could come up with something halfway intelligent....

The acting was good too....

The sequels all sucked though, just like the Raiders sequels....

Lucas and Roddenberry had a good idea, but were saved by good actors, directors, and writers....

Both are overrated....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> Jurrasic Park was made 22 years ago, had Spielberg as its director, and was based on a Michael Crichton novel who also wrote the screenplay for the movie....


 Well, you get points for having an entertainment industry encyclopedia in your head. Reminds me of something I forgot. I'll let you know if I remember what it was.

Anyway, the point was that this is the way a lot of stuff goes. Sometimes you have to put up with a lot of noise to get a tiny bit of good stuff.

There was enough good stuff in Jurassic Park to make a meaningful difference in the world. But there was a slight problem. It was too subtle for the vast majority of the people who saw it, if you can believe that. If it's overrated, it's overrated because it didn't accomplish much besides making a lot of money and giving them a chance to screw up the sequels.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave & @WinterDave 2 Daves arguing over movies. Interesting. Heh.

I liked all Indiana Jones movies, except for Crystal Skull of course. And you liked Raiders. To me that's the weakest one. Indie was pointless. The Nazis would've opened the Ark of the Covenant no matter what. They would've melted, it would've closed, the end. Heh.

The Lost World was good fun, and Jurassic World surprised me. They were superficial for the most part, but it wasn't Transformers.

I will say that when something becomes overrated, it's more often than not when a franchise or piece of entertainment gets so popular that it pours out of its demographic, getting people to watch, listen, read, or whatever, that wouldn't like it anyway. You know? FOMO happens. Fear of missing out. And then they're like, "Guh, a superhero movie. They're all the same. Why'd I see [insert comic book movie].]


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> So instead of mute, you want him blind?


Lol. To be perfectly honest I wish they could've just made him normal and not blind/mute. The old blind kung fu master is kind of overdone but as long as he doesn't get punked and killed off screen like Snowman and has some good fight scenes and at least some good dialogue I'll be happy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Lol. To be perfectly honest I wish they could've just made him normal and not blind/mute. The old blind kung fu master is kind of overdone but as long as he doesn't get punked and killed off screen like Snowman and has some good fight scenes and at least some good dialogue I'll be happy.


I need to see both IP Man movies. Saw the fight scenes on YouTube--epic. I feel he is a good actor and martial artist. I find it odd that he'd be in a Star Wars film about pilots rather than him being a Jedi or one of the Knights of Ren or something. Hrm.

And I get what you mean. Blind martial artist is overdone, especially with the awesome Daredevil show out. But yea, Matrix: Revolutions did it, Daredevil the movie and the series did it, and a couple others I can't think of. I've always, always wanted to watch a Zatoichi film, I just have a hard time starting from the beginning because they're hard to find here.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I need to see both IP Man movies. Saw the fight scenes on YouTube--epic. I feel he is a good actor and martial artist. I find it odd that he'd be in a Star Wars film about pilots rather than him being a Jedi or one of the Knights of Ren or something. Hrm.
> 
> And I get what you mean. Blind martial artist is overdone, especially with the awesome Daredevil show out. But yea, Matrix: Revolutions did it, Daredevil the movie and the series did it, and a couple others I can't think of. I've always, always wanted to watch a Zatoichi film, I just have a hard time starting from the beginning because they're hard to find here.


The first two Ip Man movies are both good, though the first is superior both movie wise and with the fight scenes. Hard to beat the Ip Man vs. 10 Karate guys. That stuff was awesome. The second movie is not bad but I didn't like the main bad guy and final fight scene seemed pretty hokey.

I'm looking forward to Ip Man 3 but not sure if it will be great or awful because of Mike Tyson being in it and supposedly a CGI young Bruce Lee...

So Donnie won't be a Jedi in Rogue One? I had just assumed he would be and that the staff he is holding in the main pic would be like a light saber spear tip type of thing. He would make a great Jedi because of his MA ability. Also his English is fluent as well because he spent part of his youth growing up in Boston so I hope he has some decent dialogue.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> The first two Ip Man movies are both good, though the first is superior both movie wise and with the fight scenes. Hard to beat the Ip Man vs. 10 Karate guys. That stuff was awesome. The second movie is not bad but I didn't like the main bad guy and final fight scene seemed pretty hokey.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Ip Man 3 but not sure if it will be great or awful because of Mike Tyson being in it and supposedly a CGI young Bruce Lee...
> 
> So Donnie won't be a Jedi in Rogue One? I had just assumed he would be and that the staff he is holding in the main pic would be like a light saber spear tip type of thing. He would make a great Jedi because of his MA ability. Also his English is fluent as well because he spent part of his youth growing up in Boston so I hope he has some decent dialogue.


OH! I didn't know that. About IP Man 3 and its info, nor did I know about the staff. Maybe he'll be the one pilot with Force abilities. That'd be...*sunglasses*...stellar.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I dunno what Abrams is but there's a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. Episodes I, II and III were pretty crappy.
> 2. It's 2015. What are the chances of a good movie coming out, like, ever again...? Pretty slim.
> ...


and ontop of these you list, what the heck is up with the amount of churned out sequals anyway nowadays? This is seriously in. Sometimes I feel like i am the only one that doesn't have their head up completely up their bhole. Do people really eat up these 2015 horse**** excuses of remakes still? I've been beyond disappointed in what's seems to be popular anymore, or what gets the money to be reproduced. Creativity is gone, and greed is in. People are so simple though, and will line up like sheep. I can't tell you the amount of movies, video games...especially sequels in the past 5 10 years that have been edited to pg 13, or away from it's core essense only for the money, when it was originally R, just so that lil tommy can now go spend his 15 dollars at the theater. Hasn't the content pretty much been exhausted, when your dealing with this many sequels and prequels? Considering the day, this movie will most likely be no exception.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Yajyklis10 said:


> and ontop of these you list, what the heck is up with the amount of churned out sequals anyway nowadays? This is seriously in. Sometimes I feel like i am the only one that doesn't have their head up completely up their bhole. Do people really eat up these 2015 horse**** excuses of remakes still? I've been beyond disappointed in what's seems to be popular anymore, or what gets the money to be reproduced. Creativity is gone, and greed is in. People are so simple though, and will line up like sheep. I can't tell you the amount of movies, video games...especially sequels in the past 5 10 years that have been edited to pg 13, or away from it's core essense only for the money, when it was originally R, just so that lil tommy can now go spend his 15 dollars at the theater. Hasn't the content pretty much been exhausted, when your dealing with this many sequels and prequels? Considering the day, this movie will most likely be no exception.


Wanna hear a joke? Terminator: Genisys :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> Wanna hear a joke? Terminator: Genisys :lol


Did you see it? It was so bad. Plot holes galore, the action wasn't gritty, just flashy, and the characters were replaced with cardboard cutouts.

I do worry about film industry's initiative to just plan ahead before things are made. Like Fantastic Four 2, when after one, people said no. Terminator: Genisys had two more planned, but audiences said no.

While the audiences have been good at speaking their minds, I do worry about MCU, FOX's Marvel, DCCU and Star Wars. Movie sagas planned way ahead of time. Which is both innovative and a possible problem. They'll crank'em out and we'll keep going. One bad one, it's ok, the next could be good. That kind of mentality. It could turn into a vicious cycle. But if Transformers and Paranormal Activity has taught us anything, people will keep watching the same superficial crap over and over. Worrisome.

But I have hope. A New Hope.  See what I did there? EH?! EEEEHHH?! Anyways, I think MCU still has it going on, we'll have to wait and see on DCCU and Star Wars. As well as if the X-Men franchise will stay afloat with 3 entries next year. Here's hopin'. But I'm a nerd, so... You guys might not give a ****. Haha.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm so. excited.

i actually had a dream last night that poe was anakin's son, for some reason??


but yeah, i can't wait to see kylo ren, phasma, hux, rey!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

regimes said:


> i'm so. excited.
> 
> i actually had a dream last night that poe was anakin's son, for some reason??
> 
> but yeah, i can't wait to see kylo ren, phasma, hux, rey!


I'm excited for the new characters, as well. Finn and Rey the most. Followed by Kylo and Phasma. Could be epic. I have my reservations, but this could be the start of a beautiful relationship between Star Wars, Disney and fans again.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm excited for the new characters, as well. Finn and Rey the most. Followed by Kylo and Phasma. Could be epic. I have my reservations, but this could be the start of a beautiful relationship between Star Wars, Disney and fans again.


i know right? i'm so done with all the people bashing it already. just give it a chance!

also, do we know who lupita nyong'o is playing yet??


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

regimes said:


> i know right? i'm so done with all the people bashing it already. just give it a chance!
> 
> also, do we know who lupita nyong'o is playing yet??


A cgi character called Maz Kanata.

Concept art.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Reminder to tune in for Monday Night Football:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't wait for trailer 3.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

The third trailer is now out:






:banana

Unfortunately I'm at work at the moment and I've had to watch this with no audio. I'll have to see this, with the audio, when I get home. From just looking at it with no audio, it looks impressive. I feel like a child again whenever I see Han Solo&#8230;! Sad I know, but he was probably my all-time favourite action hero as a child!

The only thing which I feel a bit disappointed about is that there seems to be a lot of CGI  - that we were promised they'd cut back on. It's one of the reasons which really put me off the three prequels (Episodes 1, 2 and 3). I just hope what we see in the new trailer is about all there is - or there's been improvements over the way it's made over the last decade.

Overall though, I really am hyped for the new film. I've been looking forward to it since it was announced - especially when we're getting some old cast members back. I was a huge fan of the first three (Episodes 4, 5 and 6) and I grew up with them as a child. I'd watch them over and over again. I've not looked forward to a film as much as this since the prequels. I only hope it doesn't turn out to be as disappointing as at least of of them were&#8230;


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Loved the trailer. I'm trying not to get overly-hyped like I was for Jurassic World but I think I'll enjoy it anyway. And I'm really interesting in what John Boyega's character is going to be like.
And even if there is CGI at the very least it's improved since the Attack of the Clones days.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Wait what? The main character is black? :|


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

The hype is real! Big Star Wars fan right here <---------------------------!!!! For now I will be satisfied with Star Wars the Old Republic's new expansion which just came out today. That will hold me over a bit until Episode 7.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm excited. Kylo Ren's voice was awesome.



Aribeth said:


> Wait what? The main character is black? :|


Finn seems to only be half the 'main character' because Rey seems to have a significant role to play. And also, who cares? Are you trolling? AND ALSO, I thought you didn't care about this movie. :laugh:


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you guys think that is Chewie's corpse Rey is crying over? I would be devastated.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought you didn't care about this movie. :laugh:


yeah I do lol , actually I just rewatched episodes 1-6 a few days ago, have to say I was wrong about ep3, it's actually the best. my second favorite is ep5


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LowKey said:


> Do you guys think that is Chewie's corpse Rey is crying over? I would be devastated.


Don't say that! I bet it's Chewie. 



Aribeth said:


> yeah I do lol , actually I just rewatched episodes 1-6 a few days ago, have to say I was wrong about ep3, it's actually the best. my second favorite is ep5


I see. Hypocrite! Lol. I remember walking out of Episode III thinking it was my second favorite, but I honestly think it's my fourth favorite. Once I watched the original trilogy again. Understand the appeal, though. All that brutal evil in that movie. Right up your alley. Even younglings bought it.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Don't say that! I bet it's Chewie.


They can take away Han, Leia, Lando, and R2 and I won't care much but I will be heartbroken when Chewie dies. :crying:

What about the flags hanging over the ruins? I wonder if it's just random fan service or they belong to Kylo Ren because it's been speculated that his character is some sort of collector of ancient artifacts.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LowKey said:


> They can take away Han, Leia, Lando, and R2 and I won't care much but I will be heartbroken when Chewie dies. :crying:
> 
> What about the flags hanging over the ruins? I wonder if it's just random fan service or they belong to Kylo Ren because it's been speculated that his character is some sort of collector of ancient artifacts.


Yeah, kind of Hilterian. Like Hitler would collect religious artifacts. Truth, not just Indiana Jones stuff. But yea, he's looking for all things Sith, but he himself and the Knight of Ren are not Sith. They are what is known as Dark Jedi. Almost there kind of thing. Would love to see him evolve and become a Sith Lord. Starting things up again. His quest would be very interesting. Just as much as the good guys. Finn's Jedi apprenticeship, Rey's possible Jedi padawan thing going on (or maybe outlaw, like Han), and then Poe's rebellion/pilot thingy story thing. Heh.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, kind of Hilterian. Like Hitler would collect religious artifacts. Truth, not just Indiana Jones stuff. But yea, he's looking for all things Sith, but he himself and the Knight of Ren are not Sith. They are what is known as Dark Jedi. Almost there kind of thing. Would love to see him evolve and become a Sith Lord. Starting things up again. His quest would be very interesting. Just as much as the good guys. Finn's Jedi apprenticeship, Rey's possible Jedi padawan thing going on (or maybe outlaw, like Han), and then Poe's rebellion/pilot thingy story thing. Heh.


So it's confirmed that Kylo Ren and those other guys that look like him are Jedi then? I know that's probably a stupid question seeing as they have lightsabers and stuff. But then again, the consensus seems to be that Rey is the Jedi, not Finn, and yet he's the one with the lightsaber in the trailer.

I wonder if maybe the reason Kylo Ren is collecting all of those artifacts is because he hasn't quite been able to tap into the force yet, and he's hoping that the residual negative energy attached to objects like Vader's helmet will turn him into a Sith faster. Maybe those guys are almost like Sith cosplayers. A wannabe Jedi leading a group of posers would make for effective bad guys.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LowKey said:


> So it's confirmed that Kylo Ren and those other guys that look like him are Jedi then? I know that's probably a stupid question seeing as they have lightsabers and stuff. But then again, the consensus seems to be that Rey is the Jedi, not Finn, and yet he's the one with the lightsaber in the trailer.
> 
> I wonder if maybe the reason Kylo Ren is collecting all of those artifacts is because he hasn't quite been able to tap into the force yet, and he's hoping that the residual negative energy attached to objects like Vader's helmet will turn him into a Sith faster. Maybe those guys are almost like Sith cosplayers. A wannabe Jedi leading a group of posers would make for effective bad guys.


I wondered that! When I read ETW, their article said they aren't Sith, so maybe they aren't Force users, just lightsaber users like Grievous. I'd like to think they have some skills with the Force, just very little. Dark Jedis can use the Force. I'm just wondering if he's trying to gain more power through artifacts, like you said. Maybe finding clues as to how to be greater or something. I remember Ren's lightsaber is supposed to be ghetto. Poorly made. Which is why it's so bulky. So back to no Force: he very well could be.

Random vids from Emergency Awesome. This guy is addictive.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It *feels* like Star Wars, which the more recent ones lacked a bit imo, really excited for it.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I wondered that! When I read ETW, their article said they aren't Sith, so maybe they aren't Force users, just lightsaber users like Grievous. I'd like to think they have some skills with the Force, just very little. Dark Jedis can use the Force. I'm just wondering if he's trying to gain more power through artifacts, like you said. Maybe finding clues as to how to be greater or something. I remember Ren's lightsaber is supposed to be ghetto. Poorly made. Which is why it's so bulky. So back to no Force: he very well could be.
> 
> Random vids from Emergency Awesome. This guy is addictive.


"What I'm really hoping is they don't over explain the force. We don't need to know exactly how the force works. Part of it's MAGIC is in it's mystery."

QF'FN'T. That guy gets it. Interesting insight into the trailer too. I hope he makes some really long videos so I can listen to them at work.

"Even if she doesn't use a lightsaber, remember that you can use the force to strengthen normal objects." Oh, damn! I didn't even think of that. Rey might be like the Star Wars version of Gambit from X-Men with that staff...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> It *feels* like Star Wars, which the more recent ones lacked a bit imo, really excited for it.


Hellz yez. Me, too.



LowKey said:


> "What I'm really hoping is they don't over explain the force. We don't need to know exactly how the force works. Part of it's MAGIC is in it's mystery."
> 
> QF'FN'T. That guy gets it. Interesting insight into the trailer too. I hope he makes some really long videos so I can listen to them at work.
> 
> "Even if she doesn't use a lightsaber, remember that you can use the force to strengthen normal objects." Oh, damn! I didn't even think of that. Rey might be like the Star Wars version of Gambit from X-Men with that staff...


She could be cooler than we think. Course, in the EU, there were lightlance and lightspears too. So maybe she'll evolve into that.

And right? He's addictive. I've always said that fans hated the mystery being sucked out of the Force with the Midicholorians (spelling). Bleh.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Hellz yez. Me, too.
> 
> She could be cooler than we think. Course, in the EU, there were lightlance and lightspears too. So maybe she'll evolve into that.
> 
> And right? He's addictive. I've always said that fans hated the mystery being sucked out of the Force with the Midicholorians (spelling). Bleh.


Yup. I remember seeing weapons like that in The Essential Guide to Weapons and Technology.

I look it at like this. If midicholorians are genes that make it easier to access the force, that's fine. If they're a necessity to access the force at all, I have a problem with that idea. I also just didn't like that it was one of the many plot holes and abandoned storylines in the prequels. Qui-Gon makes a huge deal about it and then it's never mentioned again or explained for some reason.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LowKey said:


> Yup. I remember seeing weapons like that in The Essential Guide to Weapons and Technology.
> 
> I look it at like this. If midicholorians are genes that make it easier to access the force, that's fine. If they're a necessity to access the force at all, I have a problem with that idea. I also just didn't like that it was one of the many plot holes and abandoned storylines in the prequels. Qui-Gon makes a huge deal about it and then it's never mentioned again or explained for some reason.


Yea. It's sort of like fans of TWD/FTWD wanting an explanation for the zombies. Virus, microbe, whatever. It doesn't need one. It'd be a shot to the head if they said.

Here's Mr. Sunday Movies' vids on the trailer. Love this Aussie.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that I've had it pointed out to me, that's definitely not Chewie and it's clearly a jacket in that shot, at least on the left side of the screen. Crisis averted. I'm going to guess it's Han. I thought the hair looked like Chewie's and the white stuff could have been part of his bandolier thing that he wears.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LowKey said:


> Now that I've had it pointed out to me, that's definitely not Chewie and it's clearly a jacket in that shot, at least on the left side of the screen. Crisis averted. I'm going to guess it's Han. I thought the hair looked like Chewie's and the white stuff could have been part of his bandolier thing that he wears.


Could be Han. Could be a new character. Like Luke had his aunt and uncle, maybe this is a new person that's a mentor/parent to Rey.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

There's an equal amount of stuff in the trailer that I'm excited and worried about. A lot of the camerawork feels like what JJ Abrams did with the Star Trek reboot, which I incidentally hate, and there are hints that a new superweapon/super Death Star has been built inside a whole planet (from the final poster it looks like Hoth).

Despite my reservations I still got goosebumps during the trailer and I will be in the theater opening night.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I love how he says at about 3:00 "Kylo Ren is a Vader fanboy. He's LARPing Vader's plans from years ago." That pretty much sums up Abram's style to me. Nothing but imitating what came before. I've said it before, at best this movie will be Space Balls II.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I love how he says at about 3:00 "Kylo Ren is a Vader fanboy. He's LARPing Vader's plans from years ago." That pretty much sums up Abram's style to me. Nothing but imitating what came before. I've said it before, at best this movie will be Space Balls II.


I love Andre. Black Nerd Comedy rocks. But I don't think he's hating on the movie.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> I love Andre. Black Nerd Comedy rocks. But I don't think he's hating on the movie.


He's not. I am. :bat


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> He's not. I am. :bat


Well, I'm gonna try and have fun with this. No matter what you, Aribeth and RedLetterMedia says. I love all three of you, but I'm gonna peek in and see if there's a good time.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've watched the trailer several times over now and I must say, overall I’m impressed with what I see. It seems more like 'traditional' Star Wars – and that's absolutely fine by me. That's exactly the way I like them. 

I feel slightly overwhelmed when that robotic hand (Luke?) goes on top of R2D2. There’s something deeply 'historic' and 'powerful' about that scene. Especially with the music that went with it in the second trailer. 

I can't get enough of the Millennium Falcon scenes – a truly iconic ship and I'm so glad it seems to be getting the attention it deserves. I'm still iffy over the newer CGI style clips of it flying. I think the old films with the old technology suited it much better. I thought you could actually see the ship longer and got a better look at it in the old days. The footage was more 'stable' if that makes sense. However, the brief clip we see of it approaching us in hyperspace in the new trailer got the hairs on my arms to stand up. It looked 'proper' again . It felt like it had come from the original films – again, certainly no bad thing. 

It also seems the Millenuim Falcon gets to go through fire again! I thought our poor ship had seen enough of that at the end of the Battle Of Endor! 

I'm very worried about who Rey is crying over. It never even registered with me the first time I saw the trailer, but in the second I noticed she appears to be hunched over someone immobile. 

Later on in the trailer we see Leia clearly upset in Han's arms… Obviously we don't know if it relates to this event or not. If it does, it suggests a few things to me. It's someone close to them that's died. Could it really be Chewie? Could it be Luke? Or maybe it’s not even relating to that scene at all and maybe they're shocked about something they learn about Kylo Ren? None of us honestly know and it's nothing but speculation. 

Maybe this scene with Rey crying actually comes after the Leia being upset scene and what Rey is crying over, dare I say it, could actually be Han… :eek The left hand side of the immobile figure being his jacket, with his head to the right (with fresh snowflakes falling on it). I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but there's plenty of rumours around that he's being killed off. We all know Harrison Ford hasn't exactly been polite about his iconic (and most loved) character in the past… 

Either way, both these scenes do genuinely concern me. I will be almost inconsolable if it's any of our 'original' cast who dies. I don't think I could actually forgive Disney or George Lucas if it was Han. As far as I'm concerned, they've just killed off a very significant part of my childhood by doing that...


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

Everyone seems blown away by the trailer, but I'm not impressed yet. It's a shame, as although I don't like the Original Trilogy or Episode I, I actually love the idea of Star Wars. Episode II was okay, and Episode III is one of my favourite films, ever. 

I'm disappointed there'll be no Vader, though I like the look of the new protagonist. Fingers crossed there'll be plenty of action. (Episodes I & II felt lacking in that department to me). And I'm expecting top-notch audio engineering, as per usual, though I've never been disappointed with that.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hayman said:


> I've watched the trailer several times over now and I must say, overall I'm impressed with what I see. It seems more like 'traditional' Star Wars - and that's absolutely fine by me. That's exactly the way I like them.
> 
> I feel slightly overwhelmed when that robotic hand (Luke?) goes on top of R2D2. There's something deeply 'historic' and 'powerful' about that scene. Especially with the music that went with it in the second trailer.
> 
> ...


Lucas has nothing to do with it. He's out of the game. It's Disney and Abrams for this one.

I honestly think it's no one main character. I think it'll be someone whom raised her or something. It'll be like Luke's aunt and uncle being killed. I do not think a main character death, let alone a classic character's, would even be hinted at if it were part of the film. I'm sure they put it in just for speculation. Making fans wonder and to get more excited.

It does have that nostalgic feel to it. I like it.



Charmander said:


>


I loved that to pieces.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Hayman said:


> I'm very worried about who Rey is crying over. It never even registered with me the first time I saw the trailer, but in the second I noticed she appears to be hunched over someone immobile.


It looks like Finn's jacket to the right and Chewbacca in the left. In the background I can see trees and what looks like snow. So it probably happens in the same location the Finn and Kylo Ren are having their stand off. But what is it that Rey is crying over? We really don't know. The death of a character is as much speculation at this point, as who we think might die. Even though that is a likely reason why.

But yeah, it better not be Chewie. :mum


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel like it's gonna be at least 3 weeks before I can see this movie in a theater that isn't jam packed. Gotta go early on like a Monday or some junk. Never was really into Star Wars besides playing a ton of Battlefront as a kid (always really wanted to play The Old Republic too). The whole universe is cool, tho, and this movie looks great.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Dark Side Points Gained
Net Dark Side Shift


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm not impressed at all because I'm not in it!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Lando Calrissian said:


> I'm not impressed at all because I'm not in it!


I understand that it's not always the best idea to plug characters into a movie for a glorified cameo. I'm okay with Denis Lawson not wanting to come back as Wedge for that reason. But i'll be disappointed if they aren't able to fit Lando into 8 or 9. And hopefully in a significant way.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Completely underwhelmed in every way by the looks of this film. I've never been a gigantic fan even when I was a kid (a little bit, but not over zealous), but even as just another film of this genre, it looks not all that promising. Aside from Ford coming back and Adam Driver, the cast looks awful.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> Dark Side Points Gained
> Net Dark Side Shift


Lol I love that.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think this movie is gonna be good, if not great. I don't think it'll be a stinker. Too much riding on it. They'll test audience the crap out of it, me thinks.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I think this movie is gonna be good, if not great. I don't think it'll be a stinker. Too much riding on it. They'll test audience the crap out of it, me thinks.


True. I'm sure they are aware of how important making it good is. A bad film could potentially mean the end of Star Wars in film.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't wait, is it December yet?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> Well, I'm gonna try and have fun with this. No matter what you, Aribeth and RedLetterMedia says. I love all three of you, but I'm gonna peek in and see if there's a good time.


Fun is overrated. Respecting fans and continuity is underrated.

Yeah, I'm sure they'll find some generic test audiences to give the movie the most generic appeal possible.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Less than two months away.
The Empire Strikes back is the best one so far. I wonder how good this one will be.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I hate to be a wet blanket but I'm going into this expecting that this moving is going to suck big time. JJ Abrams is just not a great director. The writer, Michael Arndt, is best known for "Little Miss Sunshine" and "Toy Story 3." 

I'm going to look at this as some kind of huge budget fan film. I think it's better to have low expectations. It seems like a movie made by a corporation. That's not how your create art.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket but I'm going into this expecting that this moving is going to suck big time. JJ Abrams is just not a great director. The writer, Michael Arndt, is best known for "Little Miss Sunshine" and "Toy Story 3."
> 
> I'm going to look at this as some kind of huge budget fan film. I think it's better to have low expectations. It seems like a movie made by a corporation. That's not how your create art.


...? A lot of people loved Toy Story 3. I've never heard the opposite. And Little Miss Sunshine is a required taste. I thought it was pretty clever and heartfelt in it's dark humored way.

I'll admit that JJ Abrams isn't my favorite. But... It's weird. I think he makes good movies, it's just that some of his endings are weak. So I worry, to be fair. But Lucas had editors and producers save his butt on the original Star Wars and its sequels. So me thinks naysayers, like RedLetterMedia, who I love, need to chill. Have some fun.

Also, on your art vs. business speech--the original Star Wars trilogy wasn't lauded at by critics, but seen as the end of cinema and a pariah of blockbuster flash and no substance type of movies. So... Everyone has their opinion.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I have more than a few reservations about this film. Michael Arndt isn't one of them. He has a small but somewhat impressive resume as a writer. He doesn't seem like a perfect fit for Star Wars, but is in no way a bad fit either. He also isn't the only writer this film has. Lawrence Kasden also has a screen writing credit too. And so does.. sigh :/ .. JJ Abrams.

Imo, JJ Abrams is a mixed bag when it comes to making a quality film or series. He does somethings very well and at the same time makes some questionable choices as a film maker. That being said I will admit that he has made some decent films. I mean, I enjoyed Super 8 for the most part. And Star Trek (the first one) contained half of a good film.

Regardless of any reservations I'm going to go see it. Most of us will. I guess I'm going to reserve judgement until I actually see the film though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

So what's the "official" title of this film? The release of the prequel trilogy, and perhaps even before that, caused them all to be "officially" renamed "Star Wars Episode __:__________". The prequel trilogy had that title on the marketing materials like posters. With this movie it looks like they're only going to have the episode designation in the opening crawl, and are separating it from the previous six by excluding "Episode VII" from the posters and merchandise.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> So what's the "official" title of this film? The release of the prequel trilogy, and perhaps even before that, caused them all to be "officially" renamed "Star Wars Episode __:__________". The prequel trilogy had that title on the marketing materials like posters. With this movie it looks like they're only going to have the episode designation in the opening crawl, and are separating it from the previous six by excluding "Episode VII" from the posters and merchandise.


Are they? Huh. Well, who cares...? Heh. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

The one thing that strangely is going to bother me will be the lack of the 20th Century Fox fanfare before the opening claw. Having that, and then the pause right before that opening music always had an epic feel to it. It set the tone for the movies.

Sorry, my nostalgia is showing.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

^ lol. If you absolutely have to filibuster, do it right. Get a nerd to give you their opinion on Star Wars.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL! ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

^ I have to say two things stand out in this trailer. 

First, I really like that shot of the TIE's with the setting sun in the background. 

And second, Chewie with a detonator?! Of course that may have been just the way the trailer was cut though. Maybe it's just his remote starter to the Falcon or something.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Fever Dream said:


> ^ I have to say two things stand out in this trailer.
> 
> First, I really like that shot of the TIE's with the setting sun in the background.
> 
> And second, Chewie with a detonator?! Of course that may have been just the way the trailer was cut though. Maybe it's just his remote starter to the Falcon or something.


I have a feeling Chewie is going to be the most bad *** character in the movie.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

LowKey said:


> I have a feeling Chewie is going to be the most bad *** character in the movie.


Let's hope so. Chewie had a few moments in the original trilogy, but he was mostly just Han's wingwookie.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Good commentary. Not what you think from the title. A love letter to the traditionalist who just want to hate things.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Good commentary. Not what you think from the title. A love letter to the traditionalist who just want to hate things.


He addresses the usual complaints and fear about the upcoming Star Wars movies well.

The only part that bugged me is when he was saying that we are bound to get at least one good movie with all the the new Star Wars movies coming out. Not all of them have to be good. Although if only one out of the next six that are planned is; then something will have gone terribly wrong.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> He addresses the usual complaints and fear about the upcoming Star Wars movies well.
> 
> The only part that bugged me is when he was saying that we are bound to get at least one good movie with all the the new Star Wars movies coming out. Not all of them have to be good. Although if only one out of the next six that are planned is; then something will have gone terribly wrong.


I thought that, too. I was like, "Don't settle." Because if you settle then that means Revenge of the Sith is all you want out of the 5 or 6 Star Wars movies we're getting, and that's weak.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

This gives me an Apocalypse Now vibe.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> This gives me an Apocalypse Now vibe.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Can't believe this isn't a thread yet. I know there's nerds on this site I mean, come on! Heh.
> 
> Other than the famous characters/cast returning, I'm excited for the new cast.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pics and updates, got tix and going to see it at the nicest movie theater I ever been to with a huge screen, large leather reclining seats and food with waiters, spoiled!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> Thanks for pics and updates, got tix and going to see it at the nicest movie theater I ever been to with a huge screen, large leather reclining seats and food with waiters, spoiled!


Wow. Cool theatre. Premiere or...?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wow. Cool theatre. Premiere or...?


Opening weekend, they sold out real quick! It's a super nice theater but it is small because of the huge seats and food service. They have drinks too, it is pricey. This is the kind of theater to see a movie like this!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> Opening weekend, they sold out real quick! It's a super nice theater but it is small because of the huge seats and food service. They have drinks too, it is pricey. This is the kind of theater to see a movie like this!


Sounds great. I usually avoid premieres because people are so loud and obnoxious. I can see it now: Han Solo and Chewie appear and then there's thunderous applause that goes on long enough to where you can't hear what they're saying. Rinse and repeat with other reveals.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Xenacat said:


> Thanks for pics and updates, got tix and going to see it at the nicest movie theater I ever been to with a huge screen, large leather reclining seats and food with waiters, spoiled!


I've always thought a theater like that would be awesome. How much are tickets there?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Sounds great. I usually avoid premieres because people are so loud and obnoxious. I can see it now: Han Solo and Chewie appear and then there's thunderous applause that goes on long enough to where you can't hear what they're saying. Rinse and repeat with other reveals.


I'm with you on this. I'm really glad that people are excited and invested in the movie, but this happens far to often and goes on far to long.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> It was bound to happen sooner or later.


I will be watching this. In the meantime, here's Mr Sunday Movies...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I had midnight screening tickets booked and now have to fly that week. Gutted.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I had midnight screening tickets booked and now have to fly that week. Gutted.


Can you get your money back?
Where're you going?
Do they have theatres there? If so, problem solved.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Negative to all of the above!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Negative to all of the above!


So you're not flying anywhere?  You don't have to say. Sucks about the tickets. I'd be pretty angry, actually.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

JustThisGuy said:


> So you're not flying anywhere?  You don't have to say. Sucks about the tickets. I'd be pretty angry, actually.


I'm flying to Malaysia but will be working so no time. Will just have to see it when I get back, it's no big deal but I was excited about the midnight screening and all.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I'm flying to Malaysia but will be working so no time. Will just have to see it when I get back, it's no big deal but I was excited about the midnight screening and all.


While losing your money sucks, know that premieres tend to be loud and obnoxious. People will cheer and clap for way too long over the most trivial things, destroying dialogue and story.

Maybe you can resell the tickets? Or give/sell them to friends/family?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

leia is a confirmed GENERAL. she is such a beast.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Using official data from a Star Wars handbook's info and the movies scenes, Mr Sunday Movies came up with this kill count for Luke Skywalker.




 Ridic.:laugh:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

^ To be fair, after Luke blew up the Death Star there really wasn't any point in keeping track anymore.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> ^ To be fair, after Luke blew up the Death Star there really wasn't any point in keeping track anymore.


:laugh:Yea. True.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

One month til I get to see Star Wars. :boogie


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

To all the naysayers...









To all the yaysayers!


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

It's going to be an OK movie but completely forgettable and will not live up to the hype.
That's my prediction at least.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AnonymousPersonG said:


> It's going to be an OK movie but completely forgettable and will not live up to the hype.
> That's my prediction at least.


Being an epic is subjective, but I think it'll be a very fun movie. I don't feel cynical towards it. Like, it's not a brand name being pushed back into theatres but a movie (and new saga) that they have a grasp on and will deliver on. It's like all the Harry Potter flicks having different writers/directors and the all turned out fun. Half-Blood Prince was weak, imo, but yea, you get what I mean.

I just feel it'll surpass expectations.

What I've noticed becoming a new fad started by James Cameron, is to release a blockbuster during off-season, late fall/winter, so you'll get a lot of attention. It's smart. Instead of attempting to ride the chaotic waves of late spring and summer and compete with all the other blockbusters.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone else watching Collider Jedi Council?

It is on ColliderVideos YouTube, new episodes are up every Thursday at 4:00 pm pst.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

thought i'd post my little arrangement here since the time draws ever nearer

enjoy, my younglings

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0E36NnS1MUE


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> thought i'd post my little arrangement here since the time draws ever nearer
> 
> enjoy, my younglings
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0E36NnS1MUE


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> thought i'd post my little arrangement here since the time draws ever nearer
> 
> enjoy, my younglings
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0E36NnS1MUE


If Blondie and Han Solo ever had a showdown, that theme would be playing. Not sure who would shoot first.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


>





Fever Dream said:


> If Blondie and Han Solo ever had a showdown, that theme would be playing. Not sure who would shoot first.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


>


On the other hand those comics kept interest in Star Wars alive through the decades without any movies and now Disney has **** on them.



Surly Wurly said:


> thought i'd post my little arrangement here since the time draws ever nearer
> 
> enjoy, my younglings
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0E36NnS1MUE


Cool. Sounds like Kill Bill to me.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I can't be cynical enough about this movie and a new Star Wars series.

Disney bought a name and is going to churn out Star Wars movies for the next two decades....

The only way to view this movie is by illegally downloading and watching it while drunk....

All that it deserves commercially and artistically....

This new movie series is crass even for Hollywood....

I don't know who makes me more ill, Lucas, Abrams, or Disney....

Lucas and Abrams both I guess, wish they were on the Death Star when it blew up....

Lucas repackaging the first three movies a hundred times to resell them, then selling the series to Disney so they can churn out twenty more....

Abrams so he can make another scifi legend into a turd....

Bring in the old cast for some cameos, introduce new characters to resell in movie after movie, add some special effects....

Voila....

Hollywood has become cannibal.....

Can't think of anything new....

And IMAX has done to movies what Star Wars did to movies....

Special effects budgets and CGI rule, story comes last....

Going to go kill some Ewoks....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> On the other hand those comics kept interest in Star Wars alive through the decades without any movies and now Disney has **** on them.


Double irony. It's ironic that you think that _because_ the original Marvel comic was ironic in its storytelling and status. It started the expanded universe for Star Wars, but was majorly non-canon to fans and readers of the books and Dark Horse comics and a couple other things. They were like most Star Wars video games. They did their own thing, basing itself off that universe, but was not continuity correct.

Original Marvel Star Wars had Luke and Leia as heavily romantic interests, constantly kissing. Jabba the Hutt was a humanoid alien that got really fat. There was a guy with an orange mock-lightsaber. There was tons and tons of inconsistencies with the films because the writers never got the scripts beforehand, of course, and the movies would prove them wrong as the film series progressed time and again.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> Original Marvel Star Wars had Luke and Leia as heavily romantic interests, constantly kissing. Jabba the Hutt was a humanoid alien that got really fat. There was a guy with an orange mock-lightsaber. There was tons and tons of inconsistencies with the films because the writers never got the scripts beforehand, of course, and the movies would prove them wrong as the film series progressed time and again.


Cool, I've got to see that old Marvel stuff. I've heard they found a way to fold it into canon somehow. What's the harm in a little kissing? >
What's a "mock-lightsaber"?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Cool, I've got to see that old Marvel stuff. I've heard they found a way to fold it into canon somehow. What's the harm in a little kissing? >
> What's a "mock-lightsaber"?


Like, it wasn't traditional. It was a battery powered one, not that the crystal's aren't batteries. Though I'm unsure if they had the crystal power source as a concept yet. Can't remember.

Which makes me wonder about Kylo Ren. I've heard his lightsaber isn't traditional and is kind of hackeneyed. Like poorly made, yet very strong. It's odd. But you can tell by the hand and hilt being poorly crafted and the giant energy flow that crackles and doesn't seem to be smooth. It's cool.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

The Chinese trailer is epic:





When I heard Harrison Ford say "Come on baby don't let me down" to the Falcon it finally hit me that at 9:30p next Friday I'll be watching HAN ****ING SOLO ON A MOVIE SCREEN FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 32 YEARS!!!:banana And Leia of course, and Luke? Fingers crossed that the movie doesn't somehow blow and suck at the same time.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AliBaba said:


> The Chinese trailer is epic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just gonna post this.

It will be my first Han Solo experience in theatres. I'll have to wait a couple days after the 18th, since they're sold out. Hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## Arch33Mason (Dec 11, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Can't believe this isn't a thread yet. I know there's nerds on this site I mean, come on! Heh.
> 
> Other than the famous characters/cast returning, I'm excited for the new cast.
> 
> ...


Its either gonna be a cheap cahs grab that screws the lore or its gonna be decent.

I dont see a way how it would be awesome. sadly. :serious:

Star Wars would need a star director and a new place in the universe like the old republic to be good again.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can wait to see the Millenium Falcon on the big screen, it's going to be epic. :yes


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

omg star wars


i have faith


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

versikk said:


> omg star wars
> 
> i have faith


I find your not lacking of faith refreshing.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I find your not lacking of faith refreshing.


We might bash it in 5 years just like with the newtrilogy

But for now

:duel


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

versikk said:


> We might bash it in 5 years just like with the newtrilogy
> 
> But for now
> 
> :duel


OH, yea, definitely. People are preparing themselves to hate this movie. Not out of reluctance of whether it might be bad, but wanting to hate the movie because it's simply not the original trilogy. It's gonna happen.

But even casual fans will knit-pick. There'll be something that'll bother somebody. I feel BB-8 and Maz Kanata will be heavily under the microscope because they're essentially R2-D2 and Yoda replacements. I realize R2 is still in the films, but he might get the chopping block. And that might outrage some people. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Shame Denis Lawson isnt in it, hes in a really nice little film called Local Hero from 1983.
Anyway yeah, star wars. Well its star wars which is bigger than jesus and its released at christmas so it wouldn't really matter if it was a 2 hour music video with jarjarbinks and ewoks, actually disney probably have that in the pipeworks.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> OH, yea, definitely. People are preparing themselves to hate this movie. Not out of reluctance of whether it might be bad, but wanting to hate the movie because it's simply not the original trilogy. It's gonna happen.
> 
> But even casual fans will knit-pick. There'll be something that'll bother somebody. I feel BB-8 and Maz Kanata will be heavily under the microscope because they're essentially R2-D2 and Yoda replacements. I realize R2 is still in the films, but he might get the chopping block. And that might outrage some people. We'll have to wait and see.


No, what I'm saying is: when the NT came out people loved it, because it was STAR WARS. then when the novelty settled, we started seeing all the flaws that the movies had... and with this new new trilogy, it might be that after things have settled, we might start complaining about it too, but I can never get enough Star Wars and I think anyone who hated the NT will watch the Abrams trilogy as well as the spinoffs like Rogue. So, for now, FOK YEaH STAR WARS!!! :grin2:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty cool short. Recommend your 7 minutes.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

^ Yeah, I've seen that before and it's pretty good. Here's my contribution. It's a bit more depressing though.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ That is depressing! I liked, though.

Here's a funny thing I came across. Shoe0nHead and Armoured Skeptic (Critic in this) are like newly a couple. He loves Star Wars. She knows nothing. This quiz/interview is hilarious.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Man am I sick of seeing advertising for this movie! :mum Like people don't know it's coming out.


I've tried my best to explain to my family that I'm not interested in Disney Star Wars but I know I'm gonna find a pile of Force Awakens stuff under the tree on Christmas. Not to be ungrateful but why should they spend their money on crap I don't want? :sigh


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Man am I sick of seeing advertising for this movie! :mum Like people don't know it's coming out.
> 
> I've tried my best to explain to my family that I'm not interested in Disney Star Wars but I know I'm gonna find a pile of Force Awakens stuff under the tree on Christmas. Not to be ungrateful but why should they spend their money on crap I don't want? :sigh


What if it's good?

Also, I might take it off your hands!  ...for free.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> What if it's good?


 It's Abrams, it's crap created for the greatest mass appeal to the "popcorn movie" crowd. It's NOT going to be good.
And even if by some miracle is was good, which it won't be, it's still not the story I've been reading for 25 years.


JustThisGuy said:


> Also, I might take it off your hands!  ...for free.


Sorry, I have to smile politely and say "thank you".


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> It's Abrams, it's crap created for the greatest mass appeal to the "popcorn movie" crowd. It's NOT going to be good.
> And even if by some miracle is was good, which it won't be, it's still not the story I've been reading for 25 years.
> 
> Sorry, I have to smile politely and say "thank you".


For reals? You'd send me your Star Wars X-mas swag to me?

I honestly get part of what you mean. I'm excited, yet I was against buying any merch for Episode VII until I know it's good. I don't want to be the pimp from Fanboys with the Jar Jar tat on his back. Lol. I will confess that I bought a cheap poster of Rey walking with BB-8. It looks cool. I put it up yesterday. If the movie sucks, I'm not only taking it down, I will literally burn it in ceremonial Jedi robes. Lol.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got all the comfirmation about Episode 7 The Force Awakens today watching Collider Movie Talk, a simple thumbs up from John Campea is all I needed to see, three more days. :yay

Also I am going to be buying merch, BB-8 Droid is first on my list. :yes


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A little something for the holidays.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I just read something that spoils the movie in big ways. I can't get it out of my brain now.  Why are people on YouTube a-holes?

Guh. Now I'm just... Ugh...


----------



## applefan68001 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Force Awakens currently holds a 94% fresh rate on rottentomatoes.com. Sounds like it is legit!!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

applefan68001 said:


> The Force Awakens currently holds a 94% fresh rate on rottentomatoes.com. Sounds like it is legit!!


Hopefully. Although I'm reserving judgment until i've actually seen it. Until then, I'll keep on dodging the minefield of spoilers.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

As long as the rumor to Luke being evil are false I can't wait to see it. Not the biggest star wars fan but I think they're pretty good movies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> As long as the rumor to Luke being evil are false I can't wait to see it. Not the biggest star wars fan but I think they're pretty good movies


Yeah, hope they don't go the "Dark Empire" route either. Having Luke turn evil runs counter to the ending of Return of the Jedi. I expect he'll play more of an Obi-Wan Kenobi role in the new trilogy.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

MILD SPOILERS AHEAD

Mark text to see:
I watched it today.
It's an inconsistent special effect overload, trying to deliver a good movie by relying almost entirely by references to the old, original triliogie. It's plot has more holes then swiss cheese through which it paces faster through than a juvenile teenager with his "first time" experience 'cause most of the movie is overloaded with scenes trying to impress with optic effects. Ooohh, a big room. Lets spend 5 minutes here and show the audience how impressive our special effects hardware is nowadays. Oh, we run out of time? Lets get over with the critical mission briefing in a minute, in where we plan to destroy a station with a plan that is a terrible excuse of a copy from the plan from return of the jedi and then enter all our ships to go attack a station whichs existence we weren't even aware just 10 minutess ago but fortunately, we have this one person who scrubbed the toilets there once, and thats all for the security measurements we need, so we go invade with only 1/10 of the crew and it works because a hardened elite soldier is willing to disable all defense mechanics because we hold her at gunpoint. No loyalty to death for the empire anymore here, i guess. Republic also shouldn't had cut the budget for secret service, too. There is a scene where the bad guy speaks to the mask of Vader which has no meaning whatsoever. It's never shown or mentioned anymore then. It just exists tho show the burned, melted mask of vader, trying desparately to make points with the fans. For some reason, the "ressistance", as the rebellion is now called, isn't using any of their other spaceships besides X-Wings anymore and TIE-Fighters are enough for the whole empire (or "First Order", as it's now called). It numbs my mind how you can make a 3h piece that paces through it's plot faster then the Millenium Falcon through the Kessel-Route and still comes along with less variation then the very first movie.

It's a disappointment. And honestly, i expected that.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, hope they don't go the "Dark Empire" route either. Having Luke turn evil runs counter to the ending of Return of the Jedi. I expect he'll play more of an Obi-Wan Kenobi role in the new trilogy.


Him being an Obi Wan type of Jedi would be great. He doesn't strike me as someone to fall to the dark side given everything he's known and fought for.

Luke is my favorite character in all of star wars because he's a nice guy. He wasn't power hungry or anything like that and he was able to make his dad see the error of his ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

So basically it's just rehashed episode 4. Not really that great, but not awful. 

Just...Meh.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought it was good. It's not on par with any of the movies from the original trilogy but I think JJ Abrams is giving the fans want they wanted, even if it's at the expense of the movie itself. Abrams' also taken a lot of stuff directly from A New Hope and his Star Trek reboot (not all of it good stuff) that makes it too familiar to be new and refreshing.

The cast was good. I especially thought Adam Driver did a great job as Kylo Ren but Oscar Isaac was seriously underused.

I have more faith in Rian Johnson and Episode VIII when it arrives in 2017. Looking forward to Rogue One next year, too.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I love Star Wars in general but I just realized I'm not excited for this movie. It's just a sci-fi pew pew :/ I prefer movies about real life.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I just can't get excited for "Social Justice Wars: The Force Awakens". I've never been a ridiculously huge fan of the originals or prequels. The word is that this is extremely referential to the original trilogy. It's a sign of the times that we're more interested in looking backward.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Star Wars Episode 7 The Force Awakens is brilliant, amazing and 5 Stars, 10 out or 10. 

Star Wars is back. :yes :yay


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> I just can't get excited for "Social Justice Wars: The Force Awakens". I've never been a ridiculously huge fan of the originals or prequels. The word is that this is extremely referential to the original trilogy. It's a sign of the times that we're more interested in looking backward.


"Social Justice Wars"? God, are you one of those people that're bothered by a black person as a stormtrooper? Or is it the lady protagonist, as well? It's really not a biggy. Black people and women exist. Chances of them having a significant role in a story should be pretty high.

Weren't you all about the originals being untouchable and great, and now you don't like that they're referenced? It's a saga based series with numerals driving it home that it's saga based. What'd you think was gonna happen with this next story?

Originals are great, but I loathe traditionalist when it comes to art, entertainment, politics, culture, etc. Guh.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

So can we all finally agree that Abrams is the definition of mediocrity and no original ideas?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

i thought it was amazing


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I finally had a chance to see it and I enjoyed it. It did exceed my expectations, but it still had some major flaws.

As for what I liked it's hard to say without a few spoilers so I'll just say, IT'S F'ing STAR WARS. And oh yeah, not really a spoiler, but I have to comment that...

[spoiler=Spoilers]Chewie's a player. Who knew?[/spoiler]
I can summarize what I didn't like with "JJ Abrams". He might not deserve all the blame for it though. The over reliance on nostalgia didn't bother me much, probably because I was expecting it. Abrams always seems to use it more as a crutch than a tool. I think my real issues are that too many convenient things happened to move the plot along. And that a few of the character moments (mainly with the new characters) felt rushed and not really earned. Again, both are other flaws that Abrams has in his writing and directing. I understand that it happens in most media and that there's only so much time that can be devoted to those things in a movie, but it happened enough that I really couldn't keep overlooking it.

That being said, it's promising (although a bit clumsy) start to the new trilogy. I'm sold for a Star Wars 8.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

An so it has begun, I knew it would happen, I knew it I knew it, people, ( not everyone ) but people are picking apart The Force Awakens, okay fair enough go for it, but the viciousness of the attacking is crazy, it seems like a lot of people are only talking about about what is bad about this film. 

I mean if you don't like it that is fine, you're not going to ruin my enjoyment of Episode 7, but I feel like people are tearing this film apart because they do not want this film to be good, they do not want any Star Wars film after Return of The Jedi to be any good. 

I also feel like people want everything answered in the first film, why this and how come this person can do that and they haven't shown this and that over there wasn't properly explained to me, get over it, it's a movie, you cannot fit 30 years of history into a 2 hour and 16 movie, you can make a 30 year movie, but even with that you are going to miss stuff due to sleep and bathroom breaks. 

So I guess people are going to try to tear this movie apart until it's basically on the same level as Episode's 1, 2, and 3. 

Proving once again the only thing wrong with Star Wars, is most of it's fans.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

AmbiValenzia said:


> MILD SPOILERS AHEAD
> 
> It's a disappointment. And honestly, i expected that.


I expected it would be bad too but after all the glowing reviews I went in with high expectations.

Let me just say this: the prequels are better. What saves this movie is Han Solo and Princess Leia. There is something magical about Harrison Ford that enables him to bring life to movies.

My biggest gripe with the movie is the villain. Let's just say he's no Darth Maul, he's no Count Dooku and certainly not Darth Vader. It's like the director doesn't understand the lore.

At one point I went to the bathroom and came back to find the movie was over. In other words, it ends prematurely and unexpectedly imo.

It's a Star Wars movie so it's still enjoyable for that fact alone but the reviews are BS imo. For me, the only reason I wouldn't call it the worse Star Wars movie is because of seeing Han Solo and Princess Leia again. I almost chocked up seeing them again.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> So can we all finally agree that Abrams is the definition of mediocrity and no original ideas?


Yes, the movie is all action scenes stitched together with little plot, no character development and no relationship development. The worst part is it plagiarizes the originals unnecessarily.

The first half is solid. So much potential. Then it feels like they ran out of time and ideas.

Regardless, it's a fun movie.

I'm also not a nitpicker since I actually liked the prequels, even the first.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I enjoyed The Force Awakens. One of my favorite things is

[spoiler=Spoilers]that Kylo and TR-8R both called Finn out as a traitor. Kylo even knew Finn's number. It made the First Order feel more fleshed out. Also, TR-8R was awesome.








[/spoiler]


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

applefan68001 said:


> The Force Awakens currently holds a 94% fresh rate on rottentomatoes.com. Sounds like it is legit!!


RT is all smoke and mirrors. That's how the blockbusters become so big,people see 90% on RT so think 'it must be great' but loads of rubbish movies get high ratings on there...


----------



## applefan68001 (Jul 16, 2014)

fonz said:


> RT is all smoke and mirrors. That's how the blockbusters become so big,people see 90% on RT so think 'it must be great' but loads of rubbish movies get high ratings on there...


typical cynical negative *** reply as expected. But that's to be expected from people of this site.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> My biggest gripe with the movie is the villain. Let's just say he's no Darth Maul, he's no Count Dooku and certainly not Darth Vader. It's like the director doesn't understand the lore.


The "lore" this time is that the underling villain (being that Snoke is the big bad), is the "anakin" of the dark side. He fights the light side and makes passing mentions to joining it, but refuses to let the light "seduce him". So yes, he is an underdeveloped force user, with anger managment problems, so much so that his stormtroopers in one scene hear his hissy fit from the corridors and are like "eff this, let's just walk away, Kylo's being an angsty teen again".

A lil bit tongue in cheeck from the writers, and a little bit of realism as well. He is a troubled darksider who wants to be the next Sith Lord, but clearly is lacking in discipline and authority. he even shed tears when killing his dad, which further shows the remnants of humanity in is soul. These remnants are what makes him struggle to fully embrace the hatred of the dark side.

Ben/Kylo is not supposed to "be" a Vader or Dooku or Grievous. He's not a Darth, he's a Ren. :nerd:


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

versikk said:


> The "lore" this time is that the underling villain (being that Snoke is the big bad), is the "anakin" of the dark side. He fights the light side and makes passing mentions to joining it, but refuses to let the light "seduce him". So yes, he is an underdeveloped force user, with anger managment problems, so much so that his stormtroopers in one scene hear his hissy fit from the corridors and are like "eff this, let's just walk away, Kylo's being an angsty teen again".
> 
> A lil bit tongue in cheeck from the writers, and a little bit of realism as well. He is a troubled darksider who wants to be the next Sith Lord, but clearly is lacking in discipline and authority. he even shed tears when killing his dad, which further shows the remnants of humanity in is soul. These remnants are what makes him struggle to fully embrace the hatred of the dark side.
> 
> Ben/Kylo is not supposed to "be" a Vader or Dooku or Grievous. He's not a Darth, he's a Ren. :nerd:


Kylo Ren being inexperience does not explain his fight with a mere storm trooper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Kylo Ren being inexperience does not explain his fight with a mere storm trooper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not following you


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw it today. Fun movie. Third favorite. Just beats out Return of the Jedi for me. I think it needed more characterization for Poe, but good over all. Was hoping for more Phasma. Like her being a Chrome Trooper as being a Boba Fett level stormtrooper, but not much happened with her. Maybe in the sequel.

Han's part was ruined for me by internet a-holes who jack off to ruining fun for people by telling me vital plot points. One still packed a punch, but it was also expected, and it made me no appreciate it as much. I avoided the internet like crazy. It's kind of unfair. Hell, there were Yahoo articles headlines that spoiled things in the movie. You just couldn't avoid it. And they did such a good job of keeping things under wraps with the build up of trailers and things. Sucks. I'm kind of ranting because I just felt I could've enjoyed it more if people on the internet weren't *******s. Oh, and some dude kept talking to his kid and making motions with his arms. And then there was a baby in the theatre. Sigh. I just...needed it. I love movies and people ruin them.



AngelClare said:


> Kylo Ren being inexperience does not explain his fight with a mere storm trooper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





versikk said:


> I'm not following you


SPOILER TALK BELOW!

He means how he was able to take him on. Honestly, Kylo was injured and injured and injured and then took on Finn, then Rey. So...yeah. It wasn't too crazy to believe. Especially with Rey's lineage being pretty obvious, what with her being a desert dwelling tinkerer and loner.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Total Speculation*

I wonder if Kylo Ren will become Darth Revan?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

applefan68001 said:


> typical cynical negative *** reply as expected. But that's to be expected from people of this site.


A New Hope 94%
Empire Strikes Back 94%
The Force Awakens 95%


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS


Saw star wars 7 and I am very disappointed. I did not go in with high hopes knowing that jj abrams was the director, but even I didn't expect this: A complete but vastly inferior copy of A new hope. All the same plotpoints were followed. Death star 3.0? Wasn't it already boring the second time? Han Solo died exactly when obi wan died etc etc. It's not necessarily bad (but it was), it's just so lazy.


Even standing on it's own, it's problematic. The story was rushed. It felt like everything took place in just one single day, leaving no room to get to know the characters. There was no sense of bonding between the characters, like even the prequels manadged to do to some degree.
Finn was boring! He was obviously meant as the new han solo, but the old one was still around. And Han got all the good lines anyway.
Carry fisher still can't act and her leia was flat and emotionless.
Keilo ren needed to be badass. Star wars was never meant to be deep or subtle. It's evil empire, sorry first order, needs a big, evil villain. What we got was a whiny teenager who throws tantrums. Giant gollum was interesting, but hardly got any screentime.

If the prequels were good for one thing it was universe building. They introduced a big universe full of worlds and federations etc. 7 failed at this. Everything seemed to be taking place in one solar system. The new Death star can't move but destroyed the republic in like 2 seconds and the movie just moved on (when Solo died it just moved on as well). The rebel base seemed next door too and they could even see the death star blast from the kantina-rip off planet.
The movie had a huge budget, but it just didn't show. The planets and sets were unimaginative. Just sand and snow and trees. 
Lucas shouldn't have left. It felt more like guardians of the galay than star war.

I hope they try something actually Original with part 8, because everything is better than a lame remake.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Harbinger1 said:


> SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> Saw star wars 7 and I am very disappointed. I did not go in with high hopes knowing that jj abrams was the director, but even I didn't expect this: A complete but vastly inferior copy of A new hope. All the same plotpoints were followed. Death star 3.0? Wasn't it already boring the second time? Han Solo died exactly when obi wan died etc etc. It's not necessarily bad (but it was), it's just so lazy.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, but it was still a fun movie.

The OT is lame as hell and the PT is cringe inducing. Star Wars was never a bastion of film making expertise. It's just a fun world to escape into.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

versikk said:


> The OT is lame as hell and the PT is cringe inducing. Star Wars was never a bastion of film making expertise. It's just a fun world to escape into.


No, A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back are ranked among the great films of all time. They were full of imagination, creativity and drama. The scene where Luke Skywalker loses his hand in a duel with his father Darth Vader is iconic.










Most artists can never improve upon their best work. It's usually a stroke of genius that can never be recaptured.

Ridley Scott can never improve upon Blade Runner.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

It reminded me a lot of my own struggles against the evils of Aku. Like the audiences in the theater, I long for the nostalgia of the past.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

My friends told me the plot was rushed...... I will be waiting for blue ray instead.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mentoes said:


> *spoiler free* I liked it. It was very much like A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back, and I think Abrams and Kasden did a great job recapturing the magic of those movies. It's what made it feel like a Star Wars movie for me. They could have gone a completely different direction stylistically, but I think the fans with super high expectations aren't ready for that yet. Understandably, they went the direction of pleasing the most amount of fans as possible by appealing to their inner nostalgia. Everything hinges on this first movie.
> 
> Was it a safe movie? Kinda. I wouldn't say it's a hundred percent fan service. They introduced fresh characters which I thought were fleshed out well (aside from Captain Phasma and that Huxley guy who were disappointing, kinda felt like they were trying to shoehorn both of them in but couldn't decide who should have more screen time, leading to both of them having scenes where they're just sort of there to be used as plot tools, Maz Kanata too), which is critical since the old cast is there to sort of, hand off the baton to the next generation of Star Wars characters. If anything, this movie should set us up for a unique overarching plot point that doesn't rely so much on the originals. I can appreciate the parallels I drew from the original trilogy, but one movie is enough. They should take more chances with the next two.


While I agree that they played it safe, they didn't want to rush things. They wanted simple layout for the rest to come. Though the epic final battle was kind of A New Hope and the more personal fight on Starkiller Base was much more Empire Strikes Back, I felt it made it its own. I don't think we'll be seeing repeats of what we saw. I think we'll be getting into more Jedi/Sith stuff, and we'll be seeing the Resistance finally putting more than a dent in the Empire now First Order. Kind of a common sense thing to say but just saying. I don't think we'll see too many nostalgic moments in such a prevalent way again.



M0rbid said:


> My friends told me the plot was rushed...... I will be waiting for blue ray instead.


I didn't feel that way. I did feel some characters were introduced but not given too much. Poe and Captain Phasma. I felt they were really going to be major characters. They have their roles, but they felt squished out. But you have to take into account the almost dozen major characters in this. For 2 hrs and 16 minutes, it flew by. Didn't look at my phone to check the time once. (Though I sometimes still do that out of curiosity or the reverse of wondering if the goodness is going to end.)

But your choice. Big screen really benefits a movie like this and its experience. You don't have to go 3D. Definitely not. But yea, a wall-sized screening helps capture the magnitude of goings-on in the flick. I enjoyed myself.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Where is jub jub?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

So many people are saying "Yeah, it's just a remake. Yeah, there's nothing original. Yeah, the villain is weak. But it's still pretty good."
Why are people so scared to say it just sucks?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Force Awakens? More like The Courses Taken...s. I got nothing.

The film really put the train back on the tracks. It really didn't suck. I'm dismissing my Star Wars fan side. As a movie-goer, it was a good movie. Def.


----------



## germangb (Dec 28, 2015)

Harbinger1 said:


> lame remake.


Seriously?



Harbinger1 said:


> The story was rushed. It felt like everything took place in just one single day


The movie is fast paced, unlike the prequels, more like Empire. Not much time to breath, but I consider that a strong point.



Harbinger1 said:


> [...] leaving no room to get to know the characters


Perhaps you don't like good acting. Acting was absolutely phenomenal, we get a pretty decent introduction to the main characters, maybe not so much about Poe, but remember: two more movies are to be made!



Harbinger1 said:


> Keilo ren needed to be badass [...] whiny teenager who throws tantrums.


Were you expecting kylo to be a badass right out of the box? It wasn't mean to be that way. They delivered a much more fleshed out character that darth vader was when the original Star Wars first came out. Through his actions you see someone who's not yet fully trained, with temper problems, light side struggles and A LOT OF FEAR.



Harbinger1 said:


> lame remake.


Seriously?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> So many people are saying "Yeah, it's just a remake. Yeah, there's nothing original. Yeah, the villain is weak. But it's still pretty good."
> Why are people so scared to say it just sucks?


It baffles me too,I think it's just because as far as film critics are concerned,it's not in their interests to diss these sort of movies,to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The movie was pretty good but not great. I personally thought they could have done better with the ending scene, specifically with the Star Killer base scenes. I thought the battle above was too brief and it was blown up with very little effort. It didn't seem like a challenge at all. And you think that something as powerful as this weapon, they would do a better job keeping it safe. 

It's also too similar to A New Hope. 


And I wasn't too impressed with the lightsaber duel. Maybe it's seeing it just one time, maybe if I see it again when it comes out I will be more impressed. 

They need to be making sure the choreography with the duels is closer to the prequels because the duels in the prequels when you take out the emotions and character development are far superior to the originals. 



I give it a 7/10. Which means it's pretty good but not 95% approval rating good.


----------



## germangb (Dec 28, 2015)

I dont know why people keep complaining about the duel. It is a different style. It was closer to what a real lightsaber duel would be in real life. To me that adds to the emotion. The precuels had some sweet choreographed moves but most of the time it just felt artificial.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i dont think any of the star wars movies stand up to any kind of critical analysis whatsoever. you are supposed to just show up, look at the cool spaceships and the flashy swords and cute robots that get sad when they lose their master, like a doggy would, and forget about life for a couple of hours.

in closing i would just like to make the following point -


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

I loved the movie. It kept me engaged through the two hours I sat there and it definitely earns the praise it's getting. Now I just need to patiently wait for the sequel, and let me tell you, the fact that Rian JOhnson is directing Episode 8 makes me feel like the sequel will be that much better, and a darker, than the last one. Something I really look forward to.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

germangb said:


> Seriously?


Yes it's very lame indeed. I gave a detailed explanation to why if I remember correctly.



> The movie is fast paced, unlike the prequels, more like Empire. Not much time to breath, but I consider that a strong point.


Faced paced, slow paced, I don't care as long as it's good. It wasn't



> Perhaps you don't like good acting. Acting was absolutely phenomenal, we get a pretty decent introduction to the main characters, maybe not so much about Poe, but remember: two more movies are to be made!


Yes I prefer ****ty acting. Congratulations on your smart observation.
Phenomenal? Seriously?
I don't care what they do in the next. Movies have to stand on their own and in this one there was hardly any character development.


> Were you expecting kylo to be a badass right out of the box? It wasn't mean to be that way. They delivered a much more fleshed out character that darth vader was when the original Star Wars first came out. Through his actions you see someone who's not yet fully trained, with temper problems, light side struggles and A LOT OF FEAR.


Darth vader was. And I never said he wasn't flessed out. He's just a terrible character.



> Seriously?


Yes it's very lame indeed. I gave a detailed explanation to why if I remember correctly.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

fonz said:


> RT is all smoke and mirrors. That's how the blockbusters become so big,people see 90% on RT so think 'it must be great' but loads of rubbish movies get high ratings on there...


It got an 8.6/10 on imdb too. Just goes to show that you can't really go by what some site says. It was a poor film. The people who bothered to write reviews on imdb told it like it is. "Script is retarded*...*It is not a sequel, but a remake...........Boring and Predictable...The Manipulation Power of Nostalgia and Mass Appeal....Blockbuster: Unimaginative, cheap, no fantasy, lacked vision."


----------



## germangb (Dec 28, 2015)

Harbinger1 said:


> Yes it's very lame indeed. I gave a detailed explanation to why if I remember correctly.
> 
> Faced paced, slow paced, I don't care as long as it's good. It wasn't
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, have fun watching transformers


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> And you think that something as powerful as this weapon, they would do a better job keeping it safe.


As much as I inexplicably love this movie, I think this is the number one weakness of the film (and I can count a lot of weaknesses). I just can't get over it. Rebels be like:

1: "guys, everything's going to be fine. I've seen this movie before. There's a thermal something or another and we just got to go hit that and kablooie! Fly through the trench, fire the lasers, do the thing!"
2: "Yeah, but it will be protected and shielded "
1: "Omg, did you even watch the original trilogy? We just land some guys on the surface and do the sabotage thing to the shields."
R2D2: "See it's right here. Just sitting there like always."
1: "They'll have absolutely no idea what hit em. Imps don't even watch movies. Ok guys suit up!"



xxDark Horse said:


> Star Killer


I don't think "Star Killer" deserved to be said out loud with out also saying, "yes, THAT'S the name they went with."


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

King Bumi said:


> I haven't watched it yet. Amazingly I haven't even had it accidentally spoiled for me either which is amazing given how much time I spend online. It's kind of disappointing really that the internet hasn't lived up to it's movie/tv show/game spoiling reputation.


There's a 10 minute Jabba the hutt sex scene. Might want to cover your eyes.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

[Spoilers]

This should have been Episode 8, with a few original ideas besides a black storm trooper... When did they stop cloning storm troopers?

They missed a whole story line about where the First Order came from, how did they take over and build the Death Planet, Leia and Han's relationship, the history of BB-8, and who the hell is the CGI Harry Potter guy, and how did he get the storm troopers to follow him? Maybe Leia should have spent some time teaching Rey about the Force... How about the guys who boarded Han's new ship be some type of alien race from the Cantina?

It wasn't horrible, and it wasn't a Transformers remake that I was afraid of, but it was way too much of a copy of Episode 4 and 5 with younger characters, and not enough suspense about what is going to happen next. Even finding Luke should have been an adventure across the galaxy, finding clues and racing the First Order.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Harbinger1 said:


> SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> Saw star wars 7 and I am very disappointed. I did not go in with high hopes knowing that jj abrams was the director, but even I didn't expect this: A complete but vastly inferior copy of A new hope. All the same plotpoints were followed. Death star 3.0? Wasn't it already boring the second time? Han Solo died exactly when obi wan died etc etc. It's not necessarily bad (but it was), it's just so lazy.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.



fonz said:


> It baffles me too,I think it's just because as far as film critics are concerned,it's not in their interests to diss these sort of movies,to bite the hand that feeds them.


Precisely. Can't trust the establishment to give honest critiques these days.



scarpia said:


> It got an 8.6/10 on imdb too. Just goes to show that you can't really go by what some site says. It was a poor film. The people who bothered to write reviews on imdb told it like it is. "Script is retarded*...*It is not a sequel, but a remake...........Boring and Predictable...The Manipulation Power of Nostalgia and Mass Appeal....Blockbuster: Unimaginative, cheap, no fantasy, lacked vision."


I'm glad to see some more people aren't hype-hypnotized.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't care what people are saying. I knew there'd be downers. "It's too different." "It's too dissimilar." Whatever. I had fun. Reflected and got the high out of me before making my thoughts that it was a good film and I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Not a Star Wars lemming fan, I sincerely enjoyed it.

If you didn't, fine. I won't have to see these comments pop up during Rogue One or Episode VIII. BUT... I think I will. Because these same whiners will watch them and complain some more.

People saying it's worse than the prequels? What? As a movie fan, it was laid out very well. There's some rough edges, but what movie is perfect. And this whole "not a sequel, it a remake" cynicism is idiotic. Like seriously. You didn't get it. It was supposed to be like that. The entire time, the movie was saying, "You know this story, but you don't." Goodness. Get a grip. As Mr. Sunday Movies would put: Sometimes a movie is just a movie. As in, to go ape**** shows more about you than those you believe to be blindly bandwagoning on something popular.

I had a good time. I'll stick to that. Again, I'm not on a Star Wars high bc it's new. It, as a movie, works. It's enjoyable. Have some fun in your lives, you fun-leeches.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

seen it

good movie

not as good as original trilogy (esp episode V)


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

germangb said:


> I'm sorry, have fun watching transformers


if you wanna be a little ***** please go do it somewhere else. You're on my ignore list now


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> I don't care what people are saying. I knew there'd be downers. "It's too different." "It's too dissimilar." Whatever. I had fun. Reflected and got the high out of me before making my thoughts that it was a good film and I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Not a Star Wars lemming fan, I sincerely enjoyed it.
> 
> If you didn't, fine. I won't have to see these comments pop up during Rogue One or Episode VIII. BUT... I think I will. Because these same whiners will watch them and complain some more.
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. It doesn't have to be any more than that. Sometimes, an opinion is just an opinion, hehe.

For me, I believe that such an iconic franchise should have the best put into it. I feel that this was a mediocre product that should have been an extraordinary product. Yes, it is the first in a trilogy, but that is no excuse. I enjoy a full cinematic experience, and I feel that the original trilogy especially was "cinema" versus "movies." This to me was indeed "just a movie," and that bothered me a bit. I feel that I am educated and versed enough in the subject of film to make these sorts of statements, but that isn't really necessary to critique something (obviously).

But as with all things, everyone isn't looking to get the same thing from the same experience. And that's cool too!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I didn't like it... 

But I'm one of the almost nonexistent minority who like the prequels better than the original trilogy 
Spoilers beyond this point

- felt too much like a new hope
- how the hell did Rae use a light saber and the force so well when she thought it was a myth days earlier
- same thing with fin and his ability to use light sabers 
- how did kylo ren not kill both Rae and fin instantly... He's only been training for like what, years?!?!? And it's made worse when you think about how powerful he was in the opening scene 
- I feel like kylo is too Vader like....
- Death Star.... Again... Would rather have seen something new....like maybe an engineered intersellar super disease that trancends species, or maybe a small group of elite assassins and a galactic coup 
- light saber duels where meh... 
- I prefer cgi aliens like in the prequels as oppose to makeup/animitronics/costume 
- captain phasma was in like what 2 scenes?
- new emperor guy was kinda meh
- where did the first order come from?


I did like however
- the new droid was pretty cool
- having the old cast be part of it was cool
- the idea of Luke being missing and trying to find him was cool
- fin and Rae are pretty cool as characters aside from the fact that they develop skills so quickly
- giving Rae anakiens light saber was dope
-po is pretty dope

Overall, I feel like they skipped over lots of important and immersing information that would get people to care about plot resolution, in favor of resolution to a plot that I hadn't had time or thought to become emotionally invested in yet


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ape said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. It doesn't have to be any more than that. Sometimes, an opinion is just an opinion, hehe.
> 
> For me, I believe that such an iconic franchise should have the best put into it. I feel that this was a mediocre product that should have been an extraordinary product. Yes, it is the first in a trilogy, but that is no excuse. I enjoy a full cinematic experience, and I feel that the original trilogy especially was "cinema" versus "movies." This to me was indeed "just a movie," and that bothered me a bit. I feel that I am educated and versed enough in the subject of film to make these sorts of statements, but that isn't really necessary to critique something (obviously).
> 
> But as with all things, everyone isn't looking to get the same thing from the same experience. And that's cool too!


Very diplomatic rebuttal. I was expecting a rebuke. Heh.

I'm honestly... I feel I'm a part of a lot of fandoms that I don't like. As in to say: I like stuff, but the other people that like that stuff suck to me. LOL! I feel Star Wars has kind of become that way for me. It started with the prequels. At least when I noticed. And now, with the new one, people are just... I need to flip them off like a light switch and just enjoy myself with the movies. People really go out of their way to bring you down. Could be a sign of the internet age. This is not reflecting off of what you said or anything. Just people saying you shouldn't enjoy something bc they think it sucks. And not to be hyperbole, it just feels most people. I'm not too hardcore. I like the movies. I don't buy every piece of merch and all that. That's being a lemming.

Reminds me of high school friends ripping on me for liking Deftones and System of a Down, band with substance, and they're listening to Good Charlotte and Sum 41, shallow garbage with 90% songs whining about a girl.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Very diplomatic rebuttal. I was expecting a rebuke. Heh.
> 
> I'm honestly... I feel I'm a part of a lot of fandoms that I don't like. As in to say: I like stuff, but the other people that like that stuff suck to me. LOL! I feel Star Wars has kind of become that way for me. It started with the prequels. At least when I noticed. And now, with the new one, people are just... I need to flip them off like a light switch and just enjoy myself with the movies. People really go out of their way to bring you down. Could be a sign of the internet age. This is not reflecting off of what you said or anything. Just people saying you shouldn't enjoy something bc they think it sucks. And not to be hyperbole, it just feels most people. I'm not too hardcore. I like the movies. I don't buy every piece of merch and all that. That's being a lemming.
> 
> Reminds me of high school friends ripping on me for liking Deftones and System of a Down, band with substance, and they're listening to Good Charlotte and Sum 41, shallow garbage with 90% songs whining about a girl.


Completely understandable!

It does seem like most people these days are out to force others to their viewpoint. From what I can tell, it's always been this way. Most human conversations are just competitions involving who is more right than the others. I think that all of us can be right when it comes to matters of personal preference. After all, it is our own experiences that make us like or dislike things beyond their objective meaning!

Star Wars has always been a bit polarizing. I think that is why it is such an interesting product.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mentoes said:


> Fun fact: while planning for the original Star Wars, George Lucas drafted the name Luke Starkiller. He was later renamed Skywalker. So it's probably a callback to that name which was turned down for a good reason. I mean really, a hero named Starkiller would have been a bit, I dunno, ill-fitting. I don't think the Death Star 2.0 would have been named that for any other reason.
> 
> I'm generally fine with opinions, and I think reading constructive criticism (and talking about it, myself included) is more interesting than gloating about how great it was, because it stimulates intellectual discussion. What I don't appreciate are people who try to dictate how I personally felt about the movie, as if I'm in denial or something. Seen a few comments like that here and some other places. Is that also their entitled opinion? Well, sure, but that kind of opinion takes on more of an aggressive and provocative role than the passive ones that I prefer to read about.


"Starkiller" was also used to name The Apprentice in The Force Unleashed games.

Another fun fact was that the third movie was under the guise of 'Blue Harvest," a fake horror movie. It was originally to be called Revenge of the Jedi, but thought that revenge wasn't the way of the Jedi. Years later, used for Episode III.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

I watched it with my brother & we both loved it~! ^w^ Awesome movie!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SeraphSoul said:


> I watched it with my brother & we both loved it~! ^w^ Awesome movie!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Seems more people are liking it then not liking it. Even those with grievances. It's not a perfect film, but it sure is fun.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/movies/george-lucas-criticizes-latest-star-wars-installment.html?referer=https://www.google.com/

So... apparently this happened. No take backs Lucas.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Typical Cheesy Cliche Disney movie *vomit*. They should rename this movie- Star Wars VII: TeenyBopper. ffs Lucas needs to buy back the franchise and remake it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> Typical Cheesy Cliche Disney movie *vomit*. Lucas needs to buy back the franchise and remake it.


Sounds like he might want to.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Fever Dream said:


> Sounds like he might want to.


Hopefully, soon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah cus the last 3 movies made were so great...


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

***Spoilers***

I can understand a lot of the criticisms, but overall i enjoyed the movie. I felt they brought back the comedy side back well which was one thing that the prequels lacked. On the other hand the storyline did contain probably too many similarities with and homages to the earlier films. That and the lack of an epic light sable duel were weaknesses.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> *Total Speculation*
> 
> I wonder if Kylo Ren will become Darth Revan?


I don't think so, the Sith are a separate group. I know they look really similar but that seems way too obvious.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

The 'comedy' in the movie was forced; and laughable, but not in the comedic way that Disney intended. Chewbacca sounded terrible(ruined Wookiee battle-cry), the hype crazily outweighed the actual product of the movie. Needless to say, but I thought the movie was awful...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think so, the Sith are a separate group. I know they look really similar but that seems way too obvious.


I agree. Their were Inquisitors and Sith and now Rens. And we've only seen one of the knights so far.

Also, in the EU that isn't canon anymore, there are Force sensitives known as false Jedi and false Sith, like Maz Kanata and Aura Sing for the latter. Also, dark Jedi, like Quinlan Vos. But we'll have to see what they're keeping as the movies and new EU evolves.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not generally a fan of Star Wars, but I really enjoyed ' The Force Awakens'; It reminded why I liked episode IV as a boy.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, it was a fun movie, specially the first half. SPOILERS:

I liked:
-The new characters.
-Snoke.
-Action scenes from the first half.
-The search for Luke was a cool idea.

Things I disliked and why (Please don't hate me JustThisGuy T_T):

-Too similar to New Hope. It obviously was made this way for nostalgia (can't say that's bad and I'm sure a lot of people liked it), but at the same time it made me not very excited about the Death planet mission, because I almost knew how it'd turn out, exactly the same way as ep 4. Well, at the same time some similarities were cool, like when Solo finds Rey and Finn hidden inside his ship because he already did that, which was funny.

-Finn and Rey fighting Kylo Ren and surviving, while a week ago they had no idea the Jedi were real (not to mention Rey used mind control way too early). I know I'll probably very alone with this, but considering there's barely one confirmed alive Jedi in the galaxy at the time, I would've been OK if there hadn't been a lightsaber fight in the climax. Or maybe they could've introduced some Luke's apprentice, or another Snoke's apprentice who got tired of his ****, freed Rey, joined the new rebels, and got them killed by Kylo Ren, I dunno, something like that.

-The way the Death planet 'terminated' the new republic just by destroying some planets, while people from a neighbor planet watched the show (I know it's pretty much a fantasy movie, and correct me if i'm wrong, but 5 habitable planets in the same system? Really? Sounds like GOT). I'd be surprised if the new republic is actually dead in the sequels.

I don't care about the unanswered questions as long as they're answered in the sequels.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

eukz said:


> Yeah, it was a fun movie, specially the first half. SPOILERS:
> 
> I liked:
> -The new characters.
> ...


If you didn't like it, you didn't like it.

I just had fun with the film. So much fun.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> If you didn't like it, you didn't like it.
> 
> I just had fun with the film. So much fun.


Actually I really can't say that I liked it or that I disliked it as a whole (this almost never happens to me with movies), since I liked 4 things and disliked 3 things about it aprox. I left the theater with a pokerface.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

eukz said:


> Actually I really can't say that I liked it or that I disliked it as a whole (this almost never happens to me with movies), since I liked 4 things and disliked 3 things about it aprox. I left the theater with a pokerface.


Fair enough. Potential for the future? Like, will you see the future films?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Fair enough. Potential for the future? Like, will you see the future films?


Yeah, of course it still has potential. And I think I'll still watch them at the theater. Ep 1 was a bit weak, but IMO Ep 3 was epic, so no point in being pessimistic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

not someone who grew up with the franchise, but i went with my boyfriend to see the force awakens last week. bb-8 with leggies and queer, blunt-smokin rey are my favorite headcanons. oh, and kylo ren reminds me of a whiny teenager going through their emo phase.










thank.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

***********SPOILERS********

So let's see:

At the end of Star Wars 7 we now have basically:

A new Luke Skywalker, Leia, Han Solo, R2D2, Darth Vader, evil emperor, and an original Chewie, that we can put in another three or four movies....

And the old Luke is now the new Obi-Wan or Yoda....

And who should care about this other than Disney who plans to make another twenty Star Wars movies along with accompanying merchandise tie-ins, theme park rides, video games etc?

And screw George Lucas, that talentless, money grubbing, wh*re....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

WinterDave said:


> ***********SPOILERS********
> 
> So let's see:
> 
> ...


There's always been merchandise. If you like the originals, then it was merch central. Silly Ewok Adventure cartoon, Christmas special and toys and toys and toys. They sold a box[set] of toys with no toys. They were a preorder box. And were successful. People can buy what they want. I've only liked a poster for VII. I'm not too sold on merch. Even the old stuff to the prequels to now. Eh.

But with that said, I saw--oh, what was it?--BB-8 or R2-D2 bottled water today at the store. Yup... Bottled water. Heh.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

WinterDave said:


> ***********SPOILERS********
> 
> So let's see:
> 
> ...


And as someone else pointed out: Luke, Han, and Leia are all big failures, making their victory at the end of episode VI meaningless.

I might have missed something but after they zapped those four planets that were all in sight of each other didn't they say that was the end of the republic? So the galactic republic was only four planets?


----------

